# Plow Shoes



## Twolf (Oct 25, 2008)

In the past a friend has always plowed our driveway, he's not plowing this year and instead of trying to find someone that can do it when we wanted/needed it done I bought a yard truck. After some looking I found a decent setup, an 85 dodge w150 with a 7.5' fisher speedcast. I've borrowed his truck and plowed our drive a few times before so I don;t expect any issues there and everything on the truck is in good working order, I've checked fluids etc. The only thing I've found at issue is there are no shoes on the plow. the holes are there but thats it. The truck will only be used for our driveway and it's not huge, probably 200' with a sizeable turn around area, all gravel. So, should I spend the 60 - 80 bucks on a new pair of shoes? or should I be okay without them? I guess my thoughts are that fisher put them on for a reason and I probably should... but it is a yard truck and I don't really want to spend the money now just to have them fall off agian and saying screw it at that point , don't need 'em anyway. Or worse yet, taking them off for some reason.

thanks in advance guys...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

FInd some on ebay for cheap It will save your gravel drive or you are going to have to move the gravel back in the spring.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

or, you could bump up the blade and leave an inch of snow on your drive until it freezes over good, then scrape with the blade.... Another option to use is to cut a steel tube and fab it to attach to the cutting evge, that wll make it remove 95% of the snow without digging into the gravel


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you have a local trade school or blacksmith? Have them make a set for you like these.
I used threaded rod and steel plates dimpled in a hydraulic press.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

TSC has plow shoes for $20 each


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You don't need shoes I don't like them. I know people that buy brand new plows and they take the shoes off. All shoes do is they keep the cutting edge off the ground a little bit so the cutting edge wears slower.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I use shoes...Why buy cutting edges...Shoes are cheaper...I would use them for a gravel drive...


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

If you don't have them, you don't need them. What I mean is, they can be advantageous when plowing a gravel drive. They are designed to keep a minimal distance between the ground and the cutting edge of the plow. This reduces wear on the cutting edge but also keeps the blade from digging into the soft gravel. Since you don't have the shoes, you can basically accomplish the same thing by raising the blade just a bit on the first storm or two until the ground is good and frozen. At that point, shoes are basically useless. When i bought my first plow truck, used with a Diamond plow, it was sans shoes, so I went and bought a pair. I no longer have that plow but the shoes are sitting in my garage on a shelf, right were I put them after the first season when I took them out of the truck bed!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Unless that gravel drive is smooth and level, the edge is going to hang up anyway. Only time the shoes are really much help is if the ground isn't frozen. Then just pick the blade up a bit. I wouldn't worry too much about it, try going without and if it bothers you check around, somebodys got some they aren't using. I wouldn't pay much money for them, that's for sure.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

I always plowed barefoot, no shoes on the plow. Edge wear might be bit more, but I still get many years on a plow edge. 

To plow a gravel drive, drop your plow then stop. Pick the plow up a little bit so that the nose of your truck just starts to squat down a little bit. That is the correct setting to plow a gravel drive. Plow slowly and you will be fine.


----------

